# WoT Ausgegrauter "Spielen" Button



## Nainow (30. Juni 2014)

Hallo

Seit dem letzten Windoof 8 Update kann ich kein WoT mehr zocken 
Problem
Wenn ich Auf das Desktop Symbol klicke um es zu Starten mit Admin rechten startet es zwar aber es Downloadet überhaupt nichts nur der Ladebalken ist so komisch Grün ich hoffe man sieht es auf dem Bild 

Support auch angeschrieben und google benützt nichts hab im Ansatz geholfen
Support meinte nach fast 3 Wochen rum schreiben tja Sorry wir können nix machen wir haben den Perfekten Launcher es war nie was kaputt o.ä .....

Bei dem Launcher ist ja ein Zahnrad das Klicke ich zwar an aber es passiert nichts, Firewall Deaktiviert usw nichts.. aber am PC von meiner mutter Funktioniert es perfekt weil der noch nicht das Aktuellste Win 8 Update hat aber mein PC 

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit WoT an meinen PC zu zocken? 

Mfg Nainow


----------



## MR.Chaos (30. Juni 2014)

da der launcher nur ne verknöpfung aufm desktop ist folge der und starte die WOT exe direct, damit überspringst du den launcher


----------



## Nainow (30. Juni 2014)

Nope

Ich benötige die Aktuellste Version steht dann da .... 

Ich kann es zwar extra Downloaden aber dann muss ich es mit dem Launcher starten und der ist Kaputt


----------



## MR.Chaos (30. Juni 2014)

dann lad nur den launche und installier den neu, ohne zu deinstallieren   evtl fehlt ja nur eine datei


----------



## Nainow (30. Juni 2014)

Auch nicht

Hat der Supp auch gemeint


----------



## MR.Chaos (30. Juni 2014)

wiviele Updates hat windows  den geladen?


----------



## longtom (30. Juni 2014)

War bei dem Update evtl. der Internet Explorer dabei ,und nutzt du diesen oder einen anderen Browser ?


----------



## Nainow (30. Juni 2014)

Chrome

Firefox spinnt auch rum .. ich bräuchte Admin rechte obwohl ich das einzigste Konto auf dem PC habe  über IE auch nicht


Wie meinst du das jetzt mit den Updates?


----------



## longtom (30. Juni 2014)

Guck mal in der Registry nach diesen Schlüßeln [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer\disallowrun] oder 
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer\disallowrun]ob da irgendwelche Polices eingetragen sind .


----------



## Nainow (30. Juni 2014)

Wie komme ich in Registry ? Kenn mich bei Windows nicht so aus


----------



## MR.Chaos (30. Juni 2014)

Win+R 
regedit    eintippen


----------



## Nainow (30. Juni 2014)

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows 

Mehr geht nicht also Current Version steht nichts


----------



## longtom (30. Juni 2014)

Du sollst das ja auch nicht eintippen . Geh auf "Ausführen" Tipp da " regedit " ein  dann erscheint dieses Fenster 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und da suchst du nach den angegebenen Schlüßeln .


----------



## Nainow (30. Juni 2014)

was nachdem ich es eingetippt habe  bzw gesucht? Da steht dann nur Registrierung Abgeschlossen


----------



## MR.Chaos (30. Juni 2014)

hab da mal was rausgesucht   registry


----------



## XT1024 (30. Juni 2014)

Irgendwas ist da merkwürdig.
Woher kommt denn der launcher mit copyright 2008-2013? Und funktioniert genau dieser auf dem anderen Rechner?
Sonst diesen oder das ganze WoT von dort nehmen?
---
Die registry-Bastelei als Lösung würde _mich_ überraschen.


----------



## Nainow (30. Juni 2014)

Ja ist das gleiche vom anderen PC

Ich habe schon versucht mit nen Stick die von drüben zu ziehen 4GB Uploaden mit 100KB/s nein.. 

Paar Dateien sind über 4 GB selbst mit WinRar 

WoT Launcher habe ich grade wieder gedownloadet nicht mal ne Stunde her


----------



## longtom (30. Juni 2014)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Die registry-Bastelei als Lösung würde _mich_ überraschen.


 
Da würdest dich aber Wundern was Microsoft bei mir schon alles mit Polices versehen hat und es nach einem Update nicht mehr zu Starten war .

@ TE 
 Ist glaub besser wenn du die Finger von der Registry wenn du dich nicht auskennst , aber hier hast noch ein paar Lösungsansätze (https://eu.wargaming.net/support/Kn...d-of-tanks-game-launcher-doesnt-work-properly ) .


----------



## Nainow (30. Juni 2014)

Hat auch nicht Funktioniert


----------



## FkAh (30. Juni 2014)

Warum lädst du es nicht einfach neu?


----------



## Nainow (30. Juni 2014)

Uff

Hast du den Thread gelesen oder nicht?


----------



## MR.Chaos (30. Juni 2014)

Deinstalliere doch die heruntergeladenen Updates bis es läuft und sag uns dann welches der grund war  hier hast du ne Anleitung wie : Anleitung


----------



## FkAh (30. Juni 2014)

Nainow schrieb:


> Uff
> 
> Hast du den Thread gelesen oder nicht?


 Sonst hätte ich mich nicht gemeldet.

Du hast zwar den Launcehr neugeladen, aber noch nicht das Spiel komplett runtergeschmissen und neuinstalliert, zumindest ist es nicht ersichtbar. Das wäre eigentlich so dass was ich zu erst machen würd bevor ich irgendwelche WIndows Updates deinstalliere.


----------



## Nainow (30. Juni 2014)

Welches Update soll man da Runter schmeißen?  

132 Updates sind oben

Wenn ich es erst wieder Runtergeladen habe ............ über die WorldofTanks.eu seite


----------



## FkAh (30. Juni 2014)

Ja du musst es dann komplett neu runterladen, kann man ja auch über Nacht machen, wenn man doofes inetrnetz hat, und noch langsamer als mein 3000er wirds ja nicht sein?

Ist aber deine Entscheidung, bevor ich da irgendwelche WIndows Updates runterhaue, würd ichs lieber einfach komplett neuinstallieren.


----------



## Nainow (30. Juni 2014)

Alter...

Es geht nicht 

Jetzt verstanden?  und bitte ließ dir den thread durch bevor du was schreibst *Facepalm*


----------



## FkAh (1. Juli 2014)

Du schreibst wirklich Alter? Tut mir leid, dass ich helfen wollte.

Full Client Download könnte man probieren und hast du im Launcher mal bei den Netzwerkeinstellungen geguckt?


----------



## Nainow (1. Juli 2014)

Wenn ich in die Einstellungen vom Launcher rein käme .....

Auch schon Versucht nichts gebracht


----------



## Bambusbar (1. Juli 2014)

Wo steht der Rechner deiner Mutter?
Habt ihr ne lokale Netzwerkverbindung?

Wenn nein - was ich aufgrund von "Upload" schon fast vermute - n USB-Stick nehmen und da den WoT-Ordner von deiner Mutter drauf und dann bei dir einstöpseln.


----------



## Nainow (1. Juli 2014)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Wo steht der Rechner deiner Mutter?
> Habt ihr ne lokale Netzwerkverbindung?
> 
> Wenn nein - was ich aufgrund von "Upload" schon fast vermute - n USB-Stick nehmen und da den WoT-Ordner von deiner Mutter drauf und dann bei dir einstöpseln.


 
Wohnzimmer
Internet ist KA welche ich habe selber grad mal mit LAN 300KB/s
Hab ich schon erklärt wieso USB nicht geht ...


----------



## Bambusbar (1. Juli 2014)

Ah, naja "Upload" benutzt man eigentlich in nem anderen Zusammenhang, daher meine Verwirrung.

Wenn du also kein Bock hast zu warten, weil dir das kopieren zu lange dauert, dann probier doch einfach den Ordner übers Netzwerk zu ziehen.
Falls dir das auch zu lange dauert ..tjoa.

Alternativ -  du hast bestimmt schon nach deinem Problem gegoogelt und nichts gefunden, was dir weiterhilft, oder?


----------



## Nainow (1. Juli 2014)

Uploade= Sachen wo Hochladen meistens in das Internetz.

Paar Dateien sind ÜBER 4 GB und der STICK HAT 4 GB 3,50 GB Nutzbar ! 

Wohnzimmer PC WLAN meiner LAN 

Ja gegoogelt und Support weiß auch nicht weiter..


----------



## Bambusbar (1. Juli 2014)

Nainow schrieb:


> Uploade= Sachen wo Hochladen meistens in das Internetz.


Ja, richtig.
Und genau deswegen bringt man es nicht mit nem USB-Stick in Verbindung, weil das eben kein Upload ist.
Aber danke, dass du es schon selber erkannt hast.



Nainow schrieb:


> Paar Dateien sind ÜBER 4 GB und der STICK HAT 4 GB 3,50 GB Nutzbar !


Achsooooo  ... ja, wie konnte ich davon ausgehen, dass es schon USB-Sticks mir mehr als 4 GB Kapazität gibt, sry, mein Fehler.



Nainow schrieb:


> Wohnzimmer PC WLAN meiner LAN


Ja, dann kann das ja auch nicht gehen ....



Nainow schrieb:


> Ja gegoogelt und Support weiß auch nicht weiter..


Tjoa .. dann


----------



## Nainow (1. Juli 2014)

Mein USB ist schon paar Jahre alt und ich brauchte nie einen größeren deswegen "nur" 4GB und wegen den Wichtigen Schulsachen 

Wie könnte man die paar Dateien die über 4GB sind ohne neuen USB Stick auf meinen PC rüber machen?


----------



## DarkMo (1. Juli 2014)

ist wot jetzt schon eine datei am stück? oO kann man ja nich gesplittet aufn stick bauen oder? ^^


----------



## Nainow (1. Juli 2014)

Paar Dateien einzelne sind Ü4GB 

_WTF!!! FFFFFFFFEEEEEHHHHLLEERRR!!!!!!!!_

Das ist mein WoT Ordner :O


----------



## DarkMo (1. Juli 2014)

wot is über 20 gig groß? oO ok, da schwebte ich wohl in den falschen relationen lol ^^ ich dachte, das sei nur 4gig groß >< meine fresse, wo nehmen die das ganze volumen her -.-

ansonsten, probier mal das hier: Eine Winrar Rar Datei Splitten ! - Software - Gameswelt-Forum Archiv


----------



## Nainow (1. Juli 2014)

Das ist meine Aktuelle Ordner größe von WoT von dem Acc


----------



## O815Gamer (9. Juli 2014)

Die zu großen Datein mit 7-zip verpacken. Irgendwo kann man auswählen, dass man es in mehrere kleinere Parts splitten möchte. Da nimmst du einfach entsprechend viel und ziehst sie einzeln auf den USB-Stick und dann rüber.

Wird zwar ne ganz schöne Arbeit, aber egal


----------



## DarkMo (9. Juli 2014)

das erinnert mich glatt an den link in meinem letzten post *grübel*...


----------



## O815Gamer (9. Juli 2014)

Na und? ^^ Der Kerl muss auch mal antworten


----------

